# Critique Penny



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I like her. Overall I think she is nicely balanced. From the rear it looks like she could use some muscling. She is a bit thick though the throat-latch.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, anyone else?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like her. SHe looks very well porpotioned and balanced. Like 7ponies said, she could use some muscling in the butt area. But she has a very sweet look to her.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks  Anyone else please??


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

SHe looks well balenced over all but to me her back looks a little flat and she could use some muscle on her bumm area  Nice looking horse though!!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

only thing that jumps out to me as others have mentioned is her throatlatch is quite thick..


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with 7Ponies.
Overall, I really like her and she has a beautiful, gentle face. She looks very solid and well balanced.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Te throat latch area irks me, its really really thick. Other than that, very nice looking girl! Very cute


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She is slightly downhill built, and heavier built in the front end; she will have a harder time collecting.She has a thick throat latch as has been mentioned, however, your first pic shows a much thinner one, so I presume it's just that she needs conditioning; a neck sweat can help too, so that really doesn't bother me too much. She is also a bit sickle hocked in the hind legs; not bad, but it's there. Over all, though, I really like her; her flaws are by no means life threatening, or career ending. I like her kind soft appearance. She looks like she'd be a horse that's easy to work with


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone  She gets really fuzzy in her throat latch area so maybe it looks thicker than the previous picture because of her winter coat?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Also, her back legs are on a slope a bit in the newer pics, so that's probably why she looks downhill because I don't think she does in the first pic.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I'm assuming the top photo was when she was in much better condition! She's a little chubb monster! Not that I can really say much. LOL

I'll start off with what I don't like:

First thing that flies out to me (aside from the throatlatch, but that's been beaten to death. LOL) is the size of her shoulder compared to her hip. She looks like the type of horse that is moving off her shoulders and not her hind quarters when she's working. 
By doing that, she's putting all her weight on her front, and not only making her a much "heavier" ride, it builds up mass amount of muscles while the hind end gets left behind (No pun inteded!) thus leaving the hind end with very little work so the muscle gets depleted. 
Making sure she's working off her hind end and doing those exercises should help to build that up, and even her out some. 

She does appear to stand a bit under herself, especially in the front end. Slightly toed out and sickle hocked, but nothing major. 
Her neck could tie in a little bit nicer into her wither's, but, eh. lol

What I like:

Despite the lack of muslce, I really do like her rear end. She's got a nice round croup with a very nice tail set. A good slope to her hocks which tells me she should be atletic and WILL be able to get down on that hind end if she wanted too. 

Good length between her back and neck, and a nice topline.
She's got a pretty face (although I do like mine a LITTLE bit more feminine) with a nice distance between the eyes and nostrils. 
She's got a good eye, and looks to be a very quiet horse! 
And I love her mane, tail, and ears!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for your critique WSArabians  Her face doesn't seem very feminine in those pictures, as they are NOT very cute pics of her. I suppose she has gotten chubbier xP and I want to try to avoid that.. I feed her 3 flakes of grass hay and 2 1/2 lbs. of strategy grain a day.. but I suppose they are supposed to get fatter in the winter time, plus she is WAY fuzzier in winter. 
Here's some cuter pics of her.. not for critiquing but just to show how cute she really is! xD
(the first pic is from today meeting the new mare for the first time  )


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Awww, I like her alot! She's pleasing to the eye and very proportionate. She could use some more muscling but she's super cute overall in my opinion.

The first picture really shows her off... the new ones make her appear downhill and thick in the throatlatch area, I'm assuming that's due to her winter fuzziness!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

fourtwentyam said:


> Awww, I like her alot! She's pleasing to the eye and very proportionate. She could use some more muscling but she's super cute overall in my opinion.
> 
> The first picture really shows her off... the new ones make her appear downhill and thick in the throatlatch area, I'm assuming that's due to her winter fuzziness!


Thanks so much! That made me feel better


----------



## LeoJumpsHigh (Nov 11, 2009)

She is really cute... She is alittle small in her haunches... She could use more muscle.. She is alittle thick in her throat.. She has a big neck. In a couple of the pics it looks really big.. She is alittle think in her throat latch.. She is alittle toed out in back and her knees come together alittle in the front... They slant towards each other slightly.... But Over all she is GREAT!!!! She is VERY cute I like her alot...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love the first one you posted of her on this page...she looks SO sweet!!! She's got the same 'style' face as my mare...Lol! But my girl is part Saddlebred, sooooo...Lol! 

Where abouts are you in AZ? I am near Winslow


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AnnaLover said:


> Thanks so much for your critique WSArabians
> 
> Here's some cuter pics of her.. not for critiquing but just to show how cute she really is! xD
> (the first pic is from today meeting the new mare for the first time  )


You're most welcome! 
She really is a lil cutie!! 
I love her hind sock on her left foot! That's neat.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

She only gets 3 flakes a day? I wish my horses would look like that on 3 flakes lol. They usually get between 4-5.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha, I am in the Gilbert area, mom2pride


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The critique has been pretty thorough - so I'll just ask a slightly OT question, what happened to cause the scarring on her face?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

themacpack said:


> The critique has been pretty thorough - so I'll just ask a slightly OT question, what happened to cause the scarring on her face?


It's actually just dry skin or something like a person's wart, my vet said, only it can't be passed on to other horses. My vet said that, because of it's location, that it could also be from a bit rubbing. I put ointment on it but it hasn't helped. My vet also said to watch it and make sure it doesn't grow because then she would need to find out what, exactly, it is, and then there are many different cures for it. She said that she knew a horse with a dry skin type patch like Penny and it didn't change in 12 years.


----------

